# Lyric translation?



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 28, 2011)

My favorite song on the Fractale soundtrack, Hiru no Hoshi (here), just recently got its lyrics posted to the internet. Unfortunately, the lyrics are on a site that's entirely in what I believe to be French, aren't translated, and is comprised entirely of romaji instead of kanji/hiragana/katakana. I tried translating the lyrics myself with a not so great Romaji-English translator (it translates word by word, so I can't translate phrases all at once), but some words don't translate for some reason.

Can anyone translate the lyrics for me?

(The lyrics actually had some errors, so I've fixed them to the best of my ability. If the lyrics don't make sense, it's my fault.)


Spoiler: Lyrics



Dashi wasureta tegami ga dareka no te todoku koro
Higasa kururi mawashita sora ni wa hiru no hoshi

Yubikirishita yubi wo kamikiri satte iku kage wo
Oikakete wa yoake ni mayoi higure ni hagureta

Hiru no hoshi ni negai wo sasagu nara
Itsuka no mado akari tomoshiteta

Aoi tsuki ni yakareta yasashii dareka no yume
Sen no nami wo tadayoi hamani uchi agaru

Hiroi agete hankechi tsutsumi pocket ni shimau
Keshite ienu kaoshita kizu no kasabuta wa gareta

Hiru no hoshi ni negai wo sasagu nara
Tsuzuku itami uke ireru kawari
Douzo watashi no senaka ni hane wo
Kono sora he habatekeru hane wo

Jouchou suru watashi wa sora no yane ni butsukatte
Ochite ikuno doko mademo aa hiru no hoshi warau

Hiru no hoshi ni negai wo sasagu nara
Tsuzuku namida dakishimeru kawari
Douzo dareka yo watashi wasurete
Betsu no asu habatakeru hane wo


----------



## pokeeiyuu (Jun 28, 2011)

http://ilovenizigen.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-12.html is a transcription in Japanese. This one at least doesn't say that it's by ear, so the kanji should be more correct than other ones that I found.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 28, 2011)

pokeeiyuu said:
			
		

> http://ilovenizigen.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-12.html is a transcription in Japanese. This one at least doesn't say that it's by ear, so the kanji should be more correct than other ones that I found.


Interesting. But in trying to translate this song myself, I've come up short. It's actually pretty difficult to translate!


----------

